# HD automatically dropping from 1080i to 480p



## Rovingbar (Jan 25, 2005)

I've noticed that the HD setting periodically drops to 480p. Normally I have it set at 1080i and 16x9. Every now and then, the stretch modes seem very strange, and when I check the display setup, the system is in 480p and 16x9. I can't figure out why it is doing this. I had written one of those long macros to change between SD and HD, so I naturally susptected the macro was misfiring somehow. However, I deleted the macro, and it has happened twice the last few days. I've started suspecting that it is something related to OTA broadcasts, but I can't figure it out for sure.

Is this a bug or typical behavior. Does the system automatically drop to 480p if I tune to an OTA channel broadcasting in 480p?

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## seadoo (May 28, 2004)

Rovingbar said:


> I've noticed that the HD setting periodically drops to 480p. Normally I have it set at 1080i and 16x9. Every now and then, the stretch modes seem very strange, and when I check the display setup, the system is in 480p and 16x9. I can't figure out why it is doing this. I had written one of those long macros to change between SD and HD, so I naturally susptected the macro was misfiring somehow. However, I deleted the macro, and it has happened twice the last few days. I've started suspecting that it is something related to OTA broadcasts, but I can't figure it out for sure.
> 
> Is this a bug or typical behavior. Does the system automatically drop to 480p if I tune to an OTA channel broadcasting in 480p?
> 
> ...


Can't remember which thread it was in but I thought this was related to turning off 921 while in SD mode and then the nightly reboot switches to 480p. I think this is a known bug


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

seadoo said:


> Can't remember which thread it was in but I thought this was related to turning off 921 while in SD mode and then the nightly reboot switches to 480p. I think this is a known bug


Definitely a known bug that has been around for awhile. If you leave your box in SD when you set it to standby, then after the nightly reboot, your box will come back on in 480p mode, even if you select HD and see the amber light on the front of the box.


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

Here is the bug report on the topic:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=36093


----------



## Rovingbar (Jan 25, 2005)

Hey thanks. I read through all the bug reports and didn't find that one listed. Now I realize that only bugs posted/modified in the last month show up by default. DUH! 

Anyway this is very close to what I've experienced. I'll have to test it out to be sure. Last night I left the 921 tuned to an SD sat program and the HD settings were fine this afternoon. I'll be sure to try it again tonight to confirm.

Man, yet another reason to keep the thing on 24/7. I'm very tempted to modify my off macro.

Thanks again,
Jeff


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

No, you do NOT want to keep it turned on 24/7.

That's bad for a number of reasons.

All you have to do is hit "HD" (blue light on) before shutting it down.

Remember, this box is designed to run on HD mode - SD is only a secondary feature, unfortunately. It'd be nice if the SD output were of the quality of say, a 301 or 311.


----------



## tom921 (Jan 21, 2005)

In my case, not only did 1080i get reset to 480p when I turned it off in SD mode, the page up/down scroll buttons stopped working. I found that you can get the scroll buttons working again by switching from HD-SD-HD using the front panel output button. Oddly, switching from HD-SD-HD with the remote output button did not get the scroll buttons working.


----------



## Rovingbar (Jan 25, 2005)

Well, this sure is my problem. Two nights in a row I duplicated the problem by leaving my 921 in SD mode overnight. I also tried the manual reboot test and reproduced the same problem.



SimpleSimon said:


> All you have to do is hit "HD" (blue light on) before shutting it down.


That is probably not going to happen because I can't force the box into HD with a short macro. I sure hope they fix that SD/HD UP feature in the next software rev.



> Remember, this box is designed to run on HD mode - SD is only a secondary feature, unfortunately. It'd be nice if the SD output were of the quality of say, a 301 or 311.


I second that. Dish does NOT have enough HD content to treat SD as secondary. ARGH. Well I'm trying to watch SD with the HD output. Dish really needs to licence a good stretch mode. Zoom is the only watchable mode for SD content and it cuts off too much of the picture. Oh well.

Thanks for the help everyone.

Jeff


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

"Dish does NOT have enough HD content to treat SD as secondary."

Content is NOT the same as output mode. I'm talking about outputs. Most people find the combination of TV & 921 settings that work best and then leave it alone - except when they're archiving.


----------



## tom921 (Jan 21, 2005)

Most people find the combination of TV & 921 settings that work best and then leave it alone, ....

but not all. I fall into the not all category because there are times when I need SD from the 921 output 2, whereas I always want HD from the 921 output 1. (I have output 2 hooked to a channel modulator so we can watch recorded programs in other rooms.) With the 921, you can't specify an output mode per physical output. I don't know if that is a hardware or software limitation, but it is a bad design. With the current bug, I have to remember to switch back to HD before turning off the 921. Actually it is my wife that has to remember. I just have to listen to her flame about what a piece of #$&^ the 921 is.


----------



## Rovingbar (Jan 25, 2005)

I too can't leave it in HD output all the time. About 80% of the content we watch originates as SD. And both my wife and I hate the Dish stretch modes. We have a CRT based RPTV and burn in is a real concern so we cannot leave it in Normal. Even the Gry Bars mode has a suspicious black boarder which will eventually burn into the set.

So I frequently switch between SD and HD mode.

Sincerely,
Stranded with an HD receiver in SD land


----------



## David K (Nov 27, 2004)

The SD outs on the 921 may not be as good as other Dish receivers but it sure beats the HD outs on the 921 for SD. My TV's stretch modes makes all the difference on PQ for SD. Not to mention I can make picture adjustments on that input to try and hide Dish's compressed garbage without effecting my HD settings. So I to frequently switch between SD and HD and it would be nice not to have to remember to shut it down in HD mode. Luckily my wife and I have got our self in the habit.


----------



## Rovingbar (Jan 25, 2005)

Well, since the 921 keeps dropping to 480p, I'm experimenting with 480p output for SD material. I see no difference between 480i through Svideo and 480p through component. The color is a little better, but that is because of input restrictions due to the broken SD/HD discrete codes: I have to use same input for Svideo and Component so I can only adjust for one signal. At least with the 480p signal, I can use my Pioneer's stretch modes. Much better than the Dish stretch modes. :grin: 

Life is good,
:lol:


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

My 921 drops me to 480i if i turn it off in standby mode. I like my panasonic's JUST mode much better for SD than the crappy STRETCH mode of the 921. can't they add the PARTIAL ZOOM the 6000 has its way better then stretch...

Anybody elses 921 drop 1080i modeto 480i when turned off in standby mode??


Jon


----------

